# Raffles.



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Have they gone forever?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Blame the moaners.

(not forever hopefully)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

No - it's not the raffle season - unless you count my mistaken assumption that Boots was organising a raffle of different coffee drinks.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Real pity

How do I get new equipment past Mrs WD now ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> Real pity
> 
> How do I get new equipment past Mrs WD now ?


You have won one .....

You can't win again...

Moan moan moan


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Blame the moaners.
> 
> (not forever hopefully)


Missed that one, what were they moaning about?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Did you not know we have a few God Police on the forum. They never say anything on threads but instead moan by pm to the mods and Glenn


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Missed that one, what were they moaning about?


They were 'concerned' the raffles might be considered a lottery and that a licence might be required to run them.

Way to poop on the party.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ahh yes, remember now.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> They were 'concerned' the raffles might be considered a lottery and that a licence might be required to run them.


The same could be said for the chance of a successful espresso on a bad day. Do I need a licence for that?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> You have won one .....
> 
> You can't win again...
> 
> Moan moan moan


I think you'll find that I won more than one

I also (ahem) won a Mythos raffle that allegedly took place at some point - I guess I was lucky


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Seems pretty unlikely that a licence is needed: http://www.gamblingcommission.gov.uk/Gambling-sectors/Lotteries/Getting-a-licence/Do-I-need-a-licence/Circumstances-in-which-you-do-not-need.aspx


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Seems pretty unlikely that a licence is needed: http://www.gamblingcommission.gov.uk/Gambling-sectors/Lotteries/Getting-a-licence/Do-I-need-a-licence/Circumstances-in-which-you-do-not-need.aspx


Private society lottery seems to fit the bill

However, it may be that the aggravation from the few outweighs the benefits to the forum. A real pity !

Was looking forward to picking up my GS3


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you could argue we were a society then it would be alright IMO.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Is it not just: Prize competitions and free draws are free of statutory regulatory control under theGambling Act 2005 (the Act). Such competitions and draws can therefore be organisedcommercially for private benefit and profit. This contrasts with public lotteries, which are thepreserve of good causes, and must, unless they qualify in one of the 'exempt' categories,operate under a licence issued by the Gambling Commission (the Commission). Lotteryoperating licences are only issued to non-commercial societies and external lotterymanagers who promote lotteries on their behalf.

from http://www.gamblingcommission.gov.uk/Gambling-sectors/Lotteries/Getting-a-licence/Do-I-need-a-licence/Circumstances-in-which-you-do-not-need.aspx


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Missed that one, what were they moaning about?


The moaners.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> Is it not just: Prize competitions and free draws are free of statutory regulatory control under theGambling Act 2005 (the Act). Such competitions and draws can therefore be organisedcommercially for private benefit and profit. This contrasts with public lotteries, which are thepreserve of good causes, and must, unless they qualify in one of the 'exempt' categories,operate under a licence issued by the Gambling Commission (the Commission). Lotteryoperating licences are only issued to non-commercial societies and external lotterymanagers who promote lotteries on their behalf.
> 
> from http://www.gamblingcommission.gov.uk/Gambling-sectors/Lotteries/Getting-a-licence/Do-I-need-a-licence/Circumstances-in-which-you-do-not-need.aspx


aaaaaghh!!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

My reading of the regulations is that we do not need to license as the draws are under £20000.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Is it not just: Prize competitions and free draws are free of statutory regulatory control under theGambling Act 2005 (the Act). Such competitions and draws can therefore be organisedcommercially for private benefit and profit. This contrasts with public lotteries, which are thepreserve of good causes, and must, unless they qualify in one of the 'exempt' categories,operate under a licence issued by the Gambling Commission (the Commission). Lotteryoperating licences are only issued to non-commercial societies and external lotterymanagers who promote lotteries on their behalf.
> 
> from http://www.gamblingcommission.gov.uk/Gambling-sectors/Lotteries/Getting-a-licence/Do-I-need-a-licence/Circumstances-in-which-you-do-not-need.aspx


A prize competition requires skills or something, like the Cube


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

My home province in Canada is a bit of a kill joy, technically there can not be a game of pure luck such as a lottery but we do have a very big public lottery.

Did they change the law? Nope. Every lottery ticket printed has a short arithmetic problem on the back, really easy ( ie. 1 + 2 + 3 = ) but you have to complete it to claim the prize having demonstrated your 'skill' in maths. Technically you could lose a million dollar prize for messing up a simple addition question. I suspect if you look even remotely simple they coach you on the answer as I have never heard of anyone losing a prize.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't think anything conclusive came of it, but it was clearly enough to stop them. As I remember, even the ethics of what winners do with their prizes was brought into question!

Maybe enough time has passed to dip a toe in the water? I have a Happy Donkey 57mm that I would be willing to put forward for a 10p entry fee, maximum of 10 entrants?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sean said:


> I don't think anything conclusive came of it, but it was clearly enough to stop them. As I remember, even the ethics of what winners do with their prizes was brought into question!
> 
> Maybe enough time has passed to dip a toe in the water? I have a Happy Donkey 57mm that I would be willing to put forward for a 10p entry fee, maximum of 10 entrants?


As long as i can sell it on ebay if i win for £2


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> As long as i can sell it on ebay if i win for £2


Are you willing to split, i only want the handle?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> As long as i can sell it on ebay if i win for £2


Boots, I am disgusted by this attitude. The prize was clearly meant to be cherished by you as the winner and must never ever move past the forum designated Special Location Of Prize (SLOP for short).

I demand an enquiry and shall refer to the stewards.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I never enter these because I'm too tight - but seems strange to criticise someone winning multiple times if they've entered (and therefore paid) multiple times? Winning the lottery doesn't exclude you from winning again if you buy the right ticket?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Are you willing to split, i only want the handle?


Will the base lay eggs ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What came first, the base or the egg!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

But I call dibs one the handle and offer £0.50. I'll pm you


----------

